# IS IT WISE TO HAVE 3 EMBRYOS INSERTED WHEN 43 YEARS OLD?



## nettar67 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, I am 43 years old and have been trying for a baby for over 13 years.  I have had 5 failed artificial inseminations, 1 failed IVF, 1 failed fresh egg donation (2 embryos) 1 failed 3 frozen embryo transfers.  All of this was with the same partner using his sperm.  Unfortunately we have split up and now I am going for egg and sperm donation and because of my bad luck I want to have 3 embryo transfers but my doctor is saying that this wouldnt be healthy for the triplets or me.  Are there any women out there who are over 40 who have had healthy triplets?  I am of the opinion that 3 babies are better then none but I really do not want to put the babies at risk.  Is it wise for me to go for the three embryos?  Any advice will be welcome.  Thanx  Netta


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I replied to you on your other post


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Netta,

I haven't been in your situation, I just thought I would try and give you some advice.

I think it is a really hard decision for you to make, however I can understand your concerns.  Are you going to be a single parent?  If yes, do you have lots of support around you?  I; e, Family and friends to help you?

I have just moved over from the Babycentre website and a lady on there had triplets at 41 yrs old.  It was hard work I believe and she had them very early and there were some health issues although I am not sure if they were on going.

Can you not ask your clinic to put you in touch with any mothers who have had triplets?

I wish you lots of luck with whatever decison you make.
x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

I know 3 women personally who have had triplets. 
2 sets of them have cerebal palsy due to complications just before and during birth.
Triplets is very high risk for babies and mother, and you would be very lucky to get to 35 weeks alive and well with healthy babies.
I wouldnt have 3 embryos transferred its too risky.
Lily x


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

HI Nettar, with a donor egg presumably the donor is quite young so the risk of actually getting a triplet pg is high.  As other posters say this poses risks to the babies and to you.  I wouldn't do it.

Lilo xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

I had 3 put back and ended up with a singleton BFP.
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Same as me! How are you doing Alexine?


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Nettar, i am not going to give you advice but just tell you what happened to me.

At the age of 40 i had three own egg blasts replaced.
They all implanted and one split so i was carrying Quadruplets.
At 12w 6 d it was recommended i had a reduction or face a 90% chance of losing all 4 babies.

Reluctantly i had the reduction and was blessed eventually with my healthy twin girls.
Today 5 years on i still cry all the time and find it very hard to come to terms with the fact that i had to kill my healthy indentical boys. Sorry for the strong words but that is the fact i will never forgive myself for and will have to live with for the rest of my life.

I just want you to hear all different outcomes so you can see all the possibilities you may have to deal with.
Sending you best of luck with your decision
Love Carmela x


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

nettar67

I'm 44 Had 3 implanted and carrying twins...Have a friend who had trips at the age of 51 they were born early at 25weeks I think due to preeclampsia 2 years old now and all doing wonderfully

Good luck with whatever you decide
Christina


----------

